# SHOCKED! Anyone else get bfp using pull out method?



## Misscalais

Ok girls so here's my story.
Hubby and I had been TTC for our third baby for 12 mths in this time we had two early miscarriages. ( took 6 mths to fall pregnant with the 1st baby we lost ) and now that we're have stopped TTC, booked a holiday to Bali and guess what I just got a BFP today!!!!!
So I know the pull out method isn't a form of contraception and you still can get pregnant using this method but that's what we've used for 10 years ( only used condoms and the pill in the 1st 2ish years of our relationship ) and ever since we've just used the pull out method and have never had a pregnancy scare. Both our boys were planned and we were not trying/not preventing so hubs was ejaculating in me but we were just going with the flow and hoping for the best. Only took like 1-2 cycles each time and we were pregnant.
Now we only had sex like 4-5 times during this cycle and none were really near when I though I was ovulating.
Anyone else get a bfp using the pull out method.?
Here's my bfp CD34 ( my cycles have been between 30-34 days lately ) 5th morning wee, no hold only the tiniest bit of wee went on the stick.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 108


----------



## lindsinc

Yep! We were using the pull out method and tracking my ovulation so we knew when not to do anything and surprise! I'm 6 weeks along now. I was 3 days late for my period when I realized I was late and took a pregnancy test. I was in shock but we're beyond happy now :)


----------



## Courtney917

Yep we did last month! It ended in miscarriage bc I need progesterone to sustain a pregnancy but we then decided to start to ttc our last baby. Well I'm now 5 weeks along! Congrats!


----------



## Misscalais

Wow girls!
I'm so surprised it happens lol I mean it's just amazing that I couldn't get pregnant when he was DTD inside me but it happens when he hasn't I'm just so confused and quite amazed to say the least :)
I'm worried because I took anti gastro meds for two days because I thought I had gastro ( and its just come back yesterday after not having it for two days ) so I'm presuming its pregnancy related diarrhea :blush:


----------



## bubblebelly

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

I had a chemical miscarriage back in 2011 from pullout method too..
we DTD with pull out on the day of supposed ovulation (but we werent even trying back then..)

and then AF came a week late, and I passed a sac type clot which I took to my doctor..

so it is very possible! rare!! but possible!
xx


----------



## RunningMomOf3

There are lots of viable sperm in precum, which can live up to 5 days just waiting around for that egg to pop out... I've heard many time that women fall pregnant when they stop trying. . Congrats !!!!


----------



## Jencocoa

Yes! I used natural family planning for 8 years successfully. The last few months, though, my cycle has been a bit off, usually very regular. It was what would have normally been one week after ovulation, all my signs were there that ovulation was done. We did pull out method just to be safe. I was so shocked I thought I was going into pre-menopause because there was no way I could be preggo. Well, I am preggo all right! My hubby never believed me about getting preggo from pre-ejaculate through the pull out method. Well he does now!


----------



## sun

We didn't do the pull-out but used natural family planning and I got pregnant. We were beyond shocked since it was WAY before I was set to OV (I had to have OV'd right after AF as we DTD on CD8 and I OV on CD14. Also shocked since we were LTTC #1 for 4 years and with a fertility specialist for #2! When I got my BFP I carried it around for an hour studying it and not believing what I saw :haha:


----------



## Justagirlxx

Yep. This pregnancy was from the pull out method... we decided 2 was enough and he even had a vasectomy scheduled... anyways here I am.. I guess the universe had different plans for us!


----------



## bornfree78

Congrats on your pregnancy Misscalais and other mums-to-be! Who knew the 'pull-out method' would be the one to finally work! Glad things worked out for you, Misscalais. God bless you all with a healthy n happy 9 months. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Yes. I have a three month old sleeping on my chest thanks to.using the.pull out method. My cycles had been all jacked up, ranging from 28 days to 60. So i thought nothing of it when my period never came. By cd 41, my boobs were so.sore, and riding a merry go round with my daughter was awful. So i tested later that night. With diluted pee. Bam. Bfp before my pants were even up. I.nearly hit the floor, and to.top it.off, first tri was so.rocky thanks to a subchronic hematoma and a horrible bleed. But hes here, safe and sound, and I wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm glad I'm not alone girls lol! Congratulations to everyone's pull out babies :haha:
I know it's not a very good way of preventing pregnancy but we've done it for so long I just never tought it would give us a baby lol!


----------



## Misscalais

bornfree78 said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy Misscalais and other mums-to-be! Who knew the 'pull-out method' would be the one to finally work! Glad things worked out for you, Misscalais. God bless you all with a healthy n happy 9 months.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks Hun! Who would have thought it hey :)


----------



## Misscalais

xforuiholdonx said:


> Yes. I have a three month old sleeping on my chest thanks to.using the.pull out method. My cycles had been all jacked up, ranging from 28 days to 60. So i thought nothing of it when my period never came. By cd 41, my boobs were so.sore, and riding a merry go round with my daughter was awful. So i tested later that night. With diluted pee. Bam. Bfp before my pants were even up. I.nearly hit the floor, and to.top it.off, first tri was so.rocky thanks to a subchronic hematoma and a horrible bleed. But hes here, safe and sound, and I wouldnt have it any other way.

Aww congratulations!


----------



## Larkspur

Lol, half the parents I know were using the 'withdrawal method' at the time.


----------



## lilninja

Hey Ladies!!

Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP's!! I was just curious since you all got pregnant using the pull out method, if you had done anything differently such as DTD twice back to back or he didn't pull out in time or if you just overall think it was the precum that got you!? I just see a lot of contradiction on this "Method" and am curious!!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun.
No back to back or anything with me, hubby definitely pulled out on time and we've used this method for 8 out of the 10 years we've been together and this is the only baby we've had using this method. From memory and when I think I ovulated we DTD two days before O and one day after. So we didn't even have sex the day I think I ovulated ( and my scan measured exactly to when I though I did ) i just couldn't believe it happened lol hubby joked it must be the post mans :haha:


----------



## lilninja

Wow!! That's so crazy yet so exciting!! What a nice surprise hahaha!! I guess that's proof that it can happen!!


----------



## Komo143

i'm wondering right now if i'm in the same position, but cycles have been crazy so i'm not sure...keep you posted


----------



## Skywalker

xforuiholdonx said:


> Yes. I have a three month old sleeping on my chest thanks to.using the.pull out method. My cycles had been all jacked up, ranging from 28 days to 60. So i thought nothing of it when my period never came. By cd 41, my boobs were so.sore, and riding a merry go round with my daughter was awful. So i tested later that night. With diluted pee. Bam. Bfp before my pants were even up. I.nearly hit the floor, and to.top it.off, first tri was so.rocky thanks to a subchronic hematoma and a horrible bleed. But hes here, safe and sound, and I wouldnt have it any other way.

Oh my god this sounds so much like me (except the subchronic hematoma, which I'm so sorry you went through and I'm so glad it all turned out okay for you!) My cycles were also all over the place, though in the past year had become more regular and didn't really go much past 35-38 days. So I told myself I'd wait until cd 41 to test, because I was pretty sure that would qualify as the latest I'd been in a few long whiles for my period, and boom, BFP also before I could even set the test down! Boobs so sore, etc. Was cramping and freaking out and cramped for a few weeks and then it tapered off. I also nearly hit the floor. I remember staring out the window at the neighbours rooftop going, "derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......." in my head lol, just totally brain dead. 

OH usually pulled out when we had sex but we hadn't had sex in ages and the one time we did again he didn't pull out, and I believe we had sex the next day and he did pull out, so I'm not sure which day it was from or which day I conceived lol. Probably more likely the day he didn't pull out but either way! Just wanted to share the above with you because it sounded so similar! You're the first person I've seen on here that tested on cd 41 like me :)


----------



## mdjoy

My pull out baby is now 13 days old! my ticker needs to be fixed as it still has me preg.. we did do it back to back that night ( were very active that day) which we usually way more cautious of.. plus we did do it in the car n i kinda had a hard time getting off him when he u know.. i know he did it outside of me but im not sure if i made it off in time ( lol, sex in a car after age 30 is a bit difficult i discovered!).. so it could of been that or back to back :-/


----------



## lilninja

Hahaha!! I guess it's pretty common then!!


----------



## Aleeah

We've had 4 miscarriages, so had been told not to try until we saw our fertility specialist, 6 weeks after having my last D&C for a miscarriage. So we decided to use condoms, but would only use them when we knew hubby was about to ahem...! And shock horror at my uterus scan yesterday there's a tiny baby...!! So embarrassed, the doc had asked us if there was any chance we could be pregnant and hubby piped up "certainly no chance at all".

Who knew this can happen?! Certainly not me, we must have conceived 2 weeks after the D&C and with pre-ej too... shock doesn't even cut it! But so lovely to have a scan and have happy tears for once! xxx


----------



## lilninja

Wow Aleeah!! That's an amazing story!! I hope you and baby are doing well!! How exciting and kinda funny too hahaha I could imagine how you felt when baby popped up hahahaha!! So amazing to hear stories like yours!!


----------



## jenmcn1

That's what happened with my son 4years ago...went on holiday, drank a bit, and came home feeling extra tired...and bam...pregnant! We used that method, as we had already been doing that for 3 years prior....


----------



## lilninja

Wow.. So I guess all the studies saying you can't get pregnant from precum are lies!!


----------



## Misscalais

Lol they are huge lies!


----------



## Larkspur

lilninja said:


> Wow.. So I guess all the studies saying you can't get pregnant from precum are lies!!

????!!!! 

What studies have ever said you can't get pregnant from precum? They taught us that you CAN get pregnant from pre-ejaculate in like, middle school sex education class. I'm sort of amazed that anyone thinks you can't. :shrug:


----------



## LissaCoffey

Also shocked since we were LTTC #1 for 4 years and with a fertility specialist for #2! When I got my BFP I carried it around for an hour studying it and not believing what I saw


----------



## lilninja

Hahahaha well lately I've been hearing on these websites that you can't and there's studies saying precum doesn't contain sperm UNLESS there's some left in the urethra from a previous ejaculation (Google it) I obviously don't believe this is the case but according to some studies it is hahahahaha!!


----------



## kerri28

The pull out method is why I had my first child so young as we'll is why I had my third. We actually stopped trying after the summer because it just seemed like it wasn't in the stars for us. It worked:) we still finished in me but we didn't worry about any calendars or opks or positions. But in the middle of Dtd on the 24th I just knew it and felt it.


----------



## lilninja

Sorry i'm confused lol, he pulled out or he didn't!? That's awesome how things worked out!!


----------



## rlp

Hi i no this is a really old post but i uses the withdrawal method as getting pregnant wasnt a good idea as i sufdered a misscarriage in december and didn really wanna go through it again.. but its been 3 days and my af has not come and i dont feel as though its going to come eiher, yano when ya just get that feeling.... was wonderin if anyone thinks i may be ????


----------



## Geegees

Go test!! Good luck x


----------



## rlp

Thank you :) will keep you posted..


----------



## dizzy65

yep i fell pregnant using the pull out method, didnt think it would happen but it did :)


----------



## rlp

Well my af arrived but wa unusually light compared to what im normally like.. amd nw its a little redder but very watery and dischargy anyone no what it could be?


----------



## essie0828

Currently pregnant thanks to the pull out method and my daughter breaking my phone which had 2 years worth of cycle history on it:wacko: We have used a combo of cycle tracking and withdrawl very successfully until now. Strange, I keep saying DD must have wanted a sibling:haha:


----------



## zh92

Yep! And now I am 11 weeks 4 days pregnant!


----------

